# Video card help



## SilentBlueMoon (Aug 19, 2012)

Hey guys i figured i'd try to furry community before i moved elsewhere... i recently acquired a new graphics card which i was hoping to use for future gaming. But after having taking the old card out and placing in the new one it appears like the computer doesn't even detect that the new card is in. I checked the card and its appears to have power and is connected properly but my moniter just goes to sleep if i try to connect my vga cable to the card. Im really don't know what to do now... Im forced to use the video port on the motherboard until i fix this problem and i no like it...  Any advice guys?



Side Note: 
System Specs:
OS: Windows XP
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: OptiPlex 755
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A21
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40Ghz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 3316MB RAM
DirectX Version: 9.0c


Im trying to install an ati x1600pro pcie 512


----------



## DW_ (Aug 19, 2012)

What's the PSU? It could be that the card's not getting _enough_ power.


----------



## SilentBlueMoon (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that the DC Output on the sticker? Because it says 305 watts... ill take a look on a website to see what my graphics card needs


----------



## SilentBlueMoon (Aug 20, 2012)

im having trouble finding out what the video card needs as a minumum... Would you think 305W would be sufficient or am i looking at the wrong spot?


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 20, 2012)

SilentBlueMoon said:


> im having trouble finding out what the video card needs as a minumum... Would you think 305W would be sufficient or am i looking at the wrong spot?


305 seems odd.
Even if its actually that most graphic cards need more, especially the ones with extra power ports on it


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 20, 2012)

What's the model of the video card?...ah wait nevermind.  I'm reading that a 350W power supply is the bare minimum for that card.


----------



## Elim Garak (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh by the way, that card is ANCIENT, there will be NO improvement for any recent game.
This card is from 2006, most likely second hand and broken.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 20, 2012)

Elim Garak said:


> Oh by the way, that card is ANCIENT, there will be NO improvement for any recent game.
> This card is from 2006, most likely second hand and broken.



Yeah, I wouldn't go with that card.
Maybe something like a Radeon HD 6670
Or if you can only fit a single slot card, a Radeon HD 6570, this is also low profile.
Both are cheap and very small form factor... I'm not sure how much room that case has.

Here's a 430W power supply that's gotten a ton of good reviews and is pretty cheap http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023
If you do stick with that card you just got, you should go ahead and get this psu anyway. Wouldn't hurt.


----------



## SilentBlueMoon (Aug 20, 2012)

Heh.. its crazy to think it would be the psu... i might have to look into that. Im going to try this one other card im going to get in the mail today and tomorrow. But if no sucess i guess ima have to go shopping. That link you sent me might come in good use greg ^.^

Its just confusing to me also. The fan in the card is running strikes me odd that it just deceives you like that

Edit: and yeah i know that card is ancient xD But i feel like anything added to this computer is an improvement sometimes


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 20, 2012)

SilentBlueMoon said:


> Edit: and yeah i know that card is ancient xD But i feel like anything added to this computer is an improvement sometimes



Yeah that's a budget business model, graphics aren't even a factor. They have those at my school (the small form factor ones) and they're terrrrrible. (I think it's actually the school network that's the bottleneck though) I think the CPU is actually decent at least.


----------



## SilentBlueMoon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well me and my friend confirmsed thats the problem xD we're gonna pursue getting another PSU for it. He works at like a Electronics recylcing center so he can usually find stuff to use... He raised a question that im also curious about if we do install a more powerful PSU. He was worried that since this is a buisness computer (my dad brought me it for me from his job instead of getting me a new one 4 years ago) that it might not be capable of running with so much graphics and that too much power might fry the motherboard of the computer... 

I might have said all this confusingly but is the motherboard really a valid factor in this problem?


----------



## Draconas (Aug 21, 2012)

how would a PSU give too much power to a board that'll fry it? (excluding faulty units, lightning strikes, power surges, ect.)


----------



## SilentBlueMoon (Aug 21, 2012)

lol it sounds pretty silly when you put i like that xD Alright thanks guys ill try to put up an update when i get things going. You've been a big help


----------



## SilentBlueMoon (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey quick Question! Should i stick with the graphics card that my friend gave me which i posted above umm.. ati x1600pro pcie 512 or should i use this one i just got in the mail that i ordered a week ago. The xfx GeForce 9600 GSO its still 512 mb and has a louad fan.. but so far its working.. In which case do you guys know a psu with good reviews thats somewhat cheap that can reach 500W? Heheh.. ^.^;  

And if they're both old im sorry im low budget right now lol


----------



## Runefox (Aug 23, 2012)

The 9600 is a better card, but if the fan is loud, it may indicate it's on the way out. If you're looking for a good, cheap 500W, try ThermalTake. They aren't great, but they're better than no-names (eg. Companies you've never heard of, and have pretty much nothing in the high end).


----------



## Kairuk (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you have the room to pop out your PSU and put a 600w in there?


----------



## kayfox (Sep 1, 2012)

I dont know if you can replace power supplies in a Optiplex 755.

Whats the service tag number?


----------



## SilentBlueMoon (Sep 8, 2012)

@Kairuk i have to double check the measurements but would i really need the extra power?
@Kayfox the service tag number is  CR713H1   Im assuming it can be replaced because i see screws behind the psu where the plug is but i could be wrong. Or Dell coulda just made the components inside reject any new psu i try to put in... but that would suck >.>

And also guys would this psu be decent to get? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=899123&CatId=1079
Seems managable price wise and goes to 500W but.. idk is it really better to aim for the higher wattage?


----------

